# Poll: Amazon Kindle Warranty



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi guys/gals,

My friend is about to order the Kindle and I was trying to talk him into getting the 2-Year Extended Warranty. I think it's worth it because he's always been terrible with electronics and he might end up messing something up. I'm not a 100% sure what exactly the warranty covers. How has your experience been with the Kindle and has the warranty been worth the extra few dollars for you?  Thanks


----------



## jmeaders (Jan 8, 2009)

I purchased a SquareTrade warranty with ADH back in Jan to be used with my K2.


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

Debating between the 2-year one and SquareTrade... I tend to be on the clumsy side, so I will definitely be getting one.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Companies sell extended warranties to make a profit...  It's financially in their best interest, not yours.

If you are a clumsy, break stuff kind of person it might be worth it for you.  But I'm not getting it.


----------



## paisley (Nov 24, 2008)

As a general rule, I don't buy extended warranties on any device or appliance. I see them as an unnecessary expense that will likely never be needed.


----------



## jmeaders (Jan 8, 2009)

Trekker said:


> Why would you purchase a warranty on an item you don't even have yet? Doesn't make any sense, you're just cheating yourself out of at least a month of coverage.


Good question. I got carried away in the whole accessories binge. Oh well.


----------



## jmeaders (Jan 8, 2009)

paisley said:


> As a general rule, I don't buy extended warranties on any device or appliance. I see them as an unnecessary expense that will likely never be needed.


We have actually had high usage of these to the point it is de rigeur to purchase them. My highest hit was the new transmission on my 98 Accord when it had about 50K miles.


----------



## cheshirenc (Dec 27, 2008)

Trekker said:


> Why would you purchase a warranty on an item you don't even have yet? Doesn't make any sense, you're just cheating yourself out of at least a month of coverage.


square trade requires the purchase of the accidental coverage within 30 days of *purchase* not receipt of the product.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I'll probably go with Square Trade with ADH this time around. I've got 4 kids, one of them terribly energetic. I'd pay the price for peace of mind...


----------



## jah (Oct 28, 2008)

I bought the warranty from amazon because, while I try my best to take care of my things, I am very clumsy at times. I also don't have  very good motor control. I have drop my kindle1 more then once and it now sports some tape on one of it top corner to cover a crack the is the result of one of the drops (it was in a M Edge cover at the time. the cover is probably the only reason it still works.) So when I order kindle2, I order the warranty too and the cover as well.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Alrighty everybody, Listen up!

I've got a Square Trade coupon for 30% off. *myvalentine*

It takes the 3 year warranty with ADH to $52.49

I just used it. It works. A 3 year warranty with Accidental Damage for less than the Amazon's 2 year. And it covers replacing the battery because it's not user replaceable.

_ETA: The Square Trade Blog says it's a 25% off coupon, but I double checked the math and it's 30%_


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Although I am still in the deciding phase, I looked at the square trade website and I can't see what the Kindle fits in to. I guess one has to do this over the phone? Do they always know about current coupons over the phone and will they take them that way? 
I just hate calling, I hate phones lol.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I was told when I called that it falls under retailer: other: other electronics

I was able to do it on the computer.


----------



## jmeaders (Jan 8, 2009)

Trekker said:


> K2 wasn't even officially announced in January when he purchased the warranty. How can you purchase a warranty on something that doesn't officially exist?


Because I purchased a Kindle. Now this whole segment jogs my mind as to why I purchased back in January. I bought on Jan. 6, so had to get the warranty by Feb. 5 to get ADH.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Alrighty everybody, Listen up!
> 
> I've got a Square Trade coupon for 30% off. *myvalentine*
> 
> ...


That's a good deal. If you haven't already done it, I think you should start a thread about the discount. It might get buried in here and missed.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

sebat said:


> That's a good deal. If you haven't already done it, I think you should start a thread about the discount. It might get buried in here and missed.


I posted a thread in Deals and Discounts


----------



## Stephanie924 (Feb 10, 2009)

paisley said:


> As a general rule, I don't buy extended warranties on any device or appliance. I see them as an unnecessary expense that will likely never be needed.


HMMM, wondering if my home warranty will cover the K2...


----------



## KindleKid (Feb 11, 2009)

I got one..i know most of the times they aren't needed, but since i carry this around in public, i figured i should do it.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

KindleKid said:


> I got one..i know most of the times they aren't needed, but since i carry this around in public, i figured i should do it.


Yeah good idea.

Thanks for all the replies guys. I've already sent my friend a link to this thread just in case he missed it.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

DH and I did not buy the extended warranty for either my K2 or his DX. DH is very careful of his DX and it has only left the house when we went on vacation. Then it traveled with the laptop. I carry my K2 nearly everywhere in its $8 cover (bargain journal that I reworked). When I am not reading it, it is either safely in my purse or on stand by the bed. We will continue to be very careful.


----------



## Chevy_Cowboy (Dec 20, 2009)

Extended warranties have become very popular with retailers and manufacturers because they're almost pure profit, they make far more on the warranty than on the product itself.  


The 3rd party warranties are even worse, often those companies just go bankrupt and leave all the warranty holders with worthless pieces of paper and no legal recourse.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Since this thread got brought up, I just wanted to say I DID purchase the Squate Trade Warranty with accidental damage protection. It's a good thing I did. I crushed the screen. The claims process was simple and smooth. I had my money in my paypal account within a week. I've already bought 3 more warranties through them.


----------



## brandydandy (Dec 27, 2009)

I bought mine tonight with Square Trade.  I used the code WARRANTYSANTA and got the AD coverage for free.  All in all less than $37.00 for a piece of mind.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Can't really take the poll..

For my K1 I didn't buy an extended warranty.

For my K2 I bought the Amazon extended warranty, before I found out about Square Trade.

For my DX I bought the Square Trade extended warranty.


----------



## Todd (Dec 16, 2009)

I bought the Amazon 2yr warranty...just thought it be safer with them than a third party? maybe maybe not


----------



## Moosh (Dec 22, 2009)

If you could buy an extended warranty for the K2i (outside of the U.S.) I would! I bought one for my Dell laptop and they have replaced 2 chargers and the graphics card all within 2 days and for free. I'm sure I've got my money back for the warranty already just for those things.


----------

